

Ask HN: Who are some unknown but growing startups with a lot of potential? - paradox95

Who are some startups that haven't been on Techcrunch or maybe haven't even launched yet?
======
zshapiro
My new project is about to launch on Sunday. It's called Skmmr. We got
featured on the Next Web yesterday
([http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/10/24/skmmr-is-aiming-to-
be-...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/10/24/skmmr-is-aiming-to-be-your-
favorite-way-to-share-what-youre-reading-with-those-who-will-care/)) and are
collecting some great interest for our beta.

Skmmr is a web app that focuses on small, intimate group content sharing.
Create a circle of people around an interest or hobby, limited to 8 people,
drag our bookmarklet to your bookmarks bar and when you find something you
really want to share in that topic area with your close friends, drop it into
that circle. We send a digest out every evening with the newest links shared
in the last day.

Skmmr is run by 2 seniors at the University of Colorado and we're excited to
release our beta on Sunday!

~~~
paradox95
Skmmr sounds really interested. I will be sure to give it a try if I ever get
any friends on there.

------
mzbridget
Oh ok, shameless self-promotion. We are in private beta for TrackIgnite
(<http://www.trackignite.com>). Its a dashboard that allows users to synch
their self-tracking health and fitness apps. The user can automatically see
all their data in charts and graphs, retrieve their tracking history, and
share it with anyone they invite or they can keep it public. We will launch a
doctor/patient dashboard next month that allows patients to share their
fitness, nutrition, mood, sleep and other data points to give the doctor
quantified data and save on costly tests/treatments.

Our beta users are in love with it and we're getting excellent word-of-mouth
signups. We've integrated 30 self-tracking web and mobile based tools. I'm a
self-tracking geek :)

~~~
paradox95
Shameless self promotion is exactly what I was looking for.

------
mindcrime
Shameless self-promotion, but I expect big things from Fogbeam Labs:
<http://www.fogbeam.com>

We're working on some innovative, open-source "social knowledge management"
tools that combine social networks, social-network-analysis, machine-learning,
semantic web tech, and search in some interesting ways, o help people find the
information and knowledge they need to do their jobs. We're out to help firms
increase productivity, innovate faster and decrease cycle times / become more
adaptive.

------
dstein
Self-promotion: at <http://www.jaxcore.com> I've built a really neat NodeJS
application server. And I experiment with ways to use it, including building a
new mobile advertising platform.

------
espadagroup
www.placeiq.com

------
felipepiresx
www.musicx.fm

------
davidhansen
Still more self-promotion: <http://www.ties.com/> and
<http://www.scarves.com/>

We are relatively unknown, but growing, and profitable. According to our rose-
colored glasses, we have a lot of potential.

~~~
rudasn
far-fetched, but where are you from David?

~~~
davidhansen
From Arizona, but working out of Southern California now.

------
gdhillon
(<http://diglig.com>)

